
ClojureDocs: Community-Powered Clojure Documentation and Examples - llambda
http://clojuredocs.org/
======
oskarkv
I particularly like this page:
<http://clojuredocs.org/quickref/varsonly/Clojure%20Core>

------
kreek
This is great. Docs, for me, are so much better with examples. I'm not the
biggest PHP fan but their community powered docs never left me wondering how
to use, and alternative uses for, a function.

------
stonemetal
This has been a wonderful resource while trying to work through the
<http://www.4clojure.com> examples.

------
peteysd
I'm really glad to see this. This looks like a great resource, and with
community contributions will only continue to get better.

------
ironchef
Isn't it kinda odd one has to run rails to run it locally though as opposed to
like.. Noir or some such?

~~~
chc
I could be wrong, but I think ClojureDocs predates most of the major Clojure
web app infrastructure. So presumably nobody has thought rewriting it was the
best use of their time.

------
lza
Very cool docs, Thanks for sharing the link. I guess I have no excuse now, I
have to take a closer look at and start playing with clojure

